# Help with reserved puppy unseen!



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My bf and I are getting a GSD puppy, we have reserved the little buddy almost a month ago and we're expecting to get him in 2 weeks (when he's 8 weeks old). We weren't able to go and visit the breeder beforehand because of the distance so we reserved our puppy based on the pictures they posted on the online ad. We just received more pictures from the breeder and we would like to make sure that it's a pure bred and what color he is.... (The breeder mentioned that the parents are registered and that the mother's grandfather went to the Schutzhund world championship). 

We don't know much about puppies, we are excited to be getting our first GSD but also worried because we didn't travel to meet the breeder and see the litter beforehand. Any information from experts or people who had a GSD puppy would be much appreciated. 

PS: the puppy's birthdate is January 8 2018.



Thank you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He doesn't look well, he looks sick. Do you have pictures of the parents and a pedigree? he may not even be pure bred. 

I hate to say this, you are probably all exited after the long wait, but I would back out. There are all sorts of red-flags in the way this breeder is selling pups (letting people pick from on-line pictures), bragging about the grandparents, but no accomplishment on the parents other than being used to churn out puppies, posting pictures of an obviously sick puppy, as if they didn't know the difference, or just didn't care.

You'll have to use your head on this one, and not heart. I know you are already attached to the little guy, but people who ended up with sick puppies often spent THOUSANDS in vet costs after receiving the puppy, dealing with health issues for the rest of the pup's life, and never hearing back from the breeder again.


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

Pictures are a snapshot in time and may not indicate reality. I think the dog looks sick in the photos as well, it doesn't mean it is true. Regardless, hopefully the breeder recognizes what is really going on. Again, I agree pedigree is important but the best indication of genetic potential is what the parents accomplished. This pup's great grandfather going to a championship doesn't add value to the equation for me. It sounds like a backyard breeder who is pumping out pups because they have two of the same breed to get together, not someone who is actively engaged in the breed and/or the betterment of it.


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi,

Thank you for your answer! 

Well we are worried now, we've been waiting to have him and we had to make a lot of changes in our life to be able to raise a dog.

May I ask how you knew he was sick? Does it look serious to you? I mean we can't just leave him like that, we would like to know the problem so we can fix it and he can grow healthy. 

To be fair, the breeder had asked us to come and see the puppy before reserving, meet the peers and the parents... We were the ones who decided not to go because of the long distance. We don't have pictures of the parents but we saw ones, the mother was with her puppies (they were 3, 1 male and 2 females) and the father looked fine and healthy. All the puppies from that litter were reserved and will be ready to go in 2 weeks when they turn 8 weeks. We liked the fact that they were serious about not letting the puppies join their new homes before 8 weeks. Their environment sounded interesting as well because they are surrounded by kids and other animals (dogs and cat).

We would really appreciate more details about your concern and what kind of sickness he might be suffering. To be honest, we already feel very attached to him and we would feel very bad and guilty if we abandoned him now. Thank you for your help!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Certainly looks full gsd...HUGE paws. 

If you do go with the pup I would get a guarantee health certificate. Do they even do any work with the pups before they go home ?


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes they did say we'd be getting him with a health certificate. We don't know if they do any work with the puppies before sending them to their homes. We are certainly going to discuss these things furthermore with the breeder.

At this point we don't care about the deal anymore as we already feel responsible for the puppy's health and well being, I don't think that we could back out and abandon him. What matters here is his health, we'll make sure that he is healthy now at the breeder's and once we bring him home.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

This pup just doesn't look right. Squinty eyes with some discharge, not chunky and robust looking, dull coat.

Here is a link to a Google search for images of 6 week old German Shepherd puppies:

https://www.google.com/search?q=6+w...t8HZAhUJVt8KHV46B6AQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=649


See the difference?

If I were in your shoes, I would run, not walk away from this puppy. There is no way to tell what is wrong with him. If he has parvo, which is a common puppy illness, he will cost you thousands of dollars to get him healthy, if he even survives. Or he could have lasting problems as a result.

Why start with a problem dog? There are plenty of healthy pups out there.

I admit that this is a picture and there is only so much you can see that way. But these are not pictures that I would send to a potential buyer. They don't show a healthy, happy puppy.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

There is something else to consider especially since a picture is just a snapshot in time, I would think that a breeder would be more selective of the photos and want to show off their pups in the best possible light. 

Op, I'm saying this no matter the pup or breeder you choose, try to take the emotional feelings out of the process when making the choice. 

You said you just received more pictures so are these pics the ones you just received? Can you post the other ones. It would be interesting to see if there is a difference in the overall sense of the pups health from what these pics portray.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

His eyes. They posted a picture of a puppy with runny sick looking eyes? Its paw look huge because they are closer to the camera. Its haircoat is dull. It sounds like you might be the kind of people who feel sorry for puppies. My advice is to buy another puppy that is healthy from the gitgo. Look at all the GSD puppies on here. German Shepherd For Sale - Hoobly Classifieds


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree, puppy does not look a healthy full of life pup. May not be a serious medical issue, just overall poor care and nutrition. Also being raised with kids and other pets doesn't mean a lot. Are the puppies being exposed to various surfaces, sounds, ect... 

Don't buy this puppy just to "save it". You will simply be reinforcing that breeder's poor breeding practices, and you won't be saving any of the future puppies they continue to produce. The best thing is to not support them by buying a puppy. Either adopt or find a reputable breeder who is doing it correctly and not just for money.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You're putting a lot of trust in someone you don't know. Did you put down a deposit?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree . He does not look well.

this pup looks defeated . 

goopy eye , no energy , 

feet are flat - no padding 

as a matter of early pup care they could have taken a clipper and taken the sharp
points off the nails.

this makes the pup accustomed to being handled and having his nails trimmed

it also would have made the pup more acceptable to the nursing female

looks puppy millish to me --- wean asap - minimum of everything 

ask some questions of the breeder -- how many litters has the dam had. When was her last litter.

when was this pup weaned ?
what is he being fed NOW


that statement about the maternal grandfather going to the Worlds (IPO competition) has little meaning .

this is what ? 1/12th of the pedigree? (off top of my head) 

that is marketing .

who is sire , who is dam -- more important 

colour? basically what you see now


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would like to add this .

this situation has nothing to do with buying a pup unseen .

I have imported some youngsters over the years from Czech, west Germany and the USA .

they arrived as forces of nature , full of the devil , arrogantly full of life and confidence and ready to go.

you have to be selective WHO are you getting a pup from - whether near or far .

I don't see the rush for people to reserve a pup -- especially a particular pup at such a young age.

reservations at what ? 2 or 3 weeks ? There is not one thing that can be said about that pup at that pre-social
age --- that would indicate that "this" pup would be the one for you.

I don't take reservations and sometimes I don't release any pups till they are 8 to 10-12 weeks - until I know
them and can evaluate them for the best match .

of course I test for work aptitude and that can delay decisions.

GSD are not rare . There is no rush .

will this pup need to fly?

are you getting guarntees?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Sorry everyone is jumping on you, but it is totally out of concern for you and it comes from some serious knowledge here.

Everything sounds wrong starting from the way they are selling, to the way the pup looks. Were the parents tested for HD, ED, DM...? Those are crippling issues that can cost you thousands not to mention the heartbreak of having a dog come up lame before their 5th birthday. 

There are so many red flags here, but if you are emotionally invested I realize it will be hard to take the advice given here. So will you take this advice? Get him on a good pet insurance like Healthy Paws or Petplus NOW as in today. There is a 30 day waiting period before issues are not deemed "preexisting" and therefore not covered. Do it like today, then when you get him in 2 weeks wait another 2 weeks and and few days then take him to the vet BUT ONLY if he is eating well, pooping well, and has a happy demeanor. Keep him quarantined and just bond with him. If he is sick and in distress and obviously needs immediate care-then you would be out of luck for coverage for that particular issue, but the animals safety comes first, and the insurance will cover anything that can come up later in the years due to poor breeding. Including an animal behaviorist if a vet says it is needed. (Petplus covers that, not sure about the others) 

And listen there are pups that have awful starts in life and turn out to be great dogs. Just cover your butt in case he is sick or problematic. Good luck and please hang around. Most people here wont tell you I told you so if you decide to still get the pup. The advice would/should shift to helping what is in front of you rather than what you should have done.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Karinette, of course you are already attached to the pup and feel a personal responsibility. That is normal and to be expected. But here is the deal: This is not YOUR responsibility, it is the breeder's. It is the breeder's responsibility to breed and raise healthy pups, and sell healthy puppies. No responsible, ethical breeder that cares about their dogs would knowingly sell, at full price, a sick dog to someone. 

The breeder doesn't care, because he/she is counting on you being emotionally attached and taking the sick puppy off his hands, and making a pretty buck at it. You will be supporting and enabling a cycle of breeding for profit, and selling sick un-healthy dogs because, hey!!!! MONEY!!! The money you that will go to pay for this puppies health care could have gone instead to support a _good_ breeder who does things correctly and ethically. When I pay for a puppy from an ethical breeder, I think of it as paying for the breeder's vast knowledge of GSDs, high personal ethics, and the knowledge that this breeder has gone above and beyond to ensure happy, healthy, parents and pups that are carefully placed into responsible homes. 

When people buy a puppy that came from a bad situation, they feel that they are saving it, but in reality, they are part of the ongoing problem of big and small puppy mills. "But I can't just let it die!" You are right! If nobody bought these pups, the owner will most likely surrender them to a rescue or a shelter. Then when they are healthy, they can be adopted out. This way, new owners get healthy puppies, their money goes to support an organization that works to prevent puppy mills and bad breeders, and most importantly, the breeder is not going to want to breed again if he can't sell the puppies.

Remember this again: This puppy's health is NOT your responsibility, it is the breeder's. Don't support and enable these poor ethics, it only hurts the dog population in general. 

I do understand how much you want this pup, but there are GOOD puppies out there, from GOOD breeders, who will not cause you a ton of grief, and the right thing to do is to help and support those good breeders. 

If you go ahead and get this pup (and I know you will get it, because most people do not have the emotional strength to walk away from "their" puppy), get the breeder to send you the health certificate before you get the pup, make sure it is current, and contact the vet that filled in the form to double check. 

But if this puppy isn't ready to be shipped for another two weeks, plenty of time to ask for pictures of the parents, and copies of the pedigree, we may be able to give you more background information on this pup with that info.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh and get evidence of the shots and deworming he should have had at 8 weeks. His next shots will be due around 10 weeks which if he is 6 weeks now and you take pet insurance today..he will be due for shots again right at the 30 day waiting period anyway. And I stress that advice only applies if he arrives happy healthy eating and pooping well. Ask the breeder about parvo, and where the dogs have been too. He looks ill in that picture and if it is parvo you could be due some serious immediate bills and heartbreak as it is often fatal.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think if you have to come on a board and ask if the puppy is purebred that you don't have any faith or trust in your breeder. 

I think these "online" breeders charge as much, if not more, than a breeder you would trust.

I think everything Castlemaid said above should be read over and over.

I think good breeder notes what the parents have done, not what the grandparents have done. 

So, I would ask for....
1. a copy of the pedigree. 
2. what health guarantee they put on their puppies as in minimum 26 months to check the hips and elbows of the puppy. If the puppy arrives sick, what are your options? Do they replace the puppy if there is a genetic disease?
3. for the OFA/SV hip and elbow results.

My guess will be they will fail you on the 3rd criteria and give a half crocked guarantee on the 2nd.

If they can't provide all 3 of those things, then walk away and we will help you find a nice puppy from healthy stock. There are several litters on the ground right now from very good breeders who title and health test their breeding stock.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CometDog said:


> Oh and get evidence of the shots and deworming he should have had at 8 weeks. His next shots will be due around 10 weeks which if he is 6 weeks now and you take pet insurance today..he will be due for shots again right at the 30 day waiting period anyway.



Traditional puppy series is
8, 12, 16 weeks.

The reason there are 3 shots is they are hitting a window when the mother's immunity wears off. It does not matter if you are under or over a week. 

The new criteria from Dr. Dodds is here
https://drjeandoddspethealthresourc...s-vaccination-protocol-dogs-2016#.WpL0OWrwaUk

Healthy Paws does not cover vaccinations or exam fees.


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello everyone!

Thank you so much for all you answers and concerns, we appreciate a lot. You provided us with many informations that turned out to be very valuable, we can't thank you enough.

To tell you the truth, my bf felt so bad when I showed him the pictures yesterday and I couldn't understand his reaction, he told me that something was wrong with the puppy, and he is no expert. He decided to look for answers on forums, and I'm glad he has a good eye for certain things.

We read all your answers thoroughly and we have decided to let go of the puppy, backing out was the best thing to do especially as we haven't received any convincing answers from the breeder who seems not to be caring enough about this puppy's health.

Surprisingly enough, we did find another puppy, who looked in great shape, we saw the parents and the owners who were very kind, responsive and helpful, so we decided to bring him home next week.

We feel both happy and sad, it's certain that we're going to feel bad for a while because of what happened with the old puppy. We are also thinking of calling SPCA to see if they can intervene to check on the puppies of the careless breeder.

I will attach a picture of the new puppy we're getting, he looks very different and way healthier than the first one.
Sorry if the photo is upside down!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I’m very glad that you took the advice given. I feel like you guys need to slow down a little bit and really think these things through. I know how hard it is!! We have been waiting almost a year, but the wait is well worth it for the right puppy.
Where did you find this new breeder ?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its not surprising at all Karinette, they're all over the place. I wouldn't rush to this one anymore then the other one. There's a lot more involved then just a better looking better in a picture. Thats not a real guarantee of a better breeding or healthier puppy. You should meet the breeder, the dogs, or at the very, very least, people with different German Shepherds to give you a better idea of what people may mean when they say things like "Great Pet" " Drive" "Good with kids" People use the same terms to describe a wide difference in temperaments. You may not like their interpretation.


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you all for the advice, you are beautiful people! 

I won't give you all the unnecessary details because it is something that we had been looking for. All our life and time turned around the decision of getting a GSD, and we've waited for so long time then we had to make very big changes to our life to be able to raise a GSD and provide him with the essentials to be a happy and a healthy loved pet. There was no turning back in our case because we've invested a lot to be able to afford the changes that would allow us to have such a dog, so it was already a very hard decision to walk away from the other puppy as it made us feel terrible and we were panicking and when someone's happines is on the line, you do what it takes to make things happen. Something tells us that this will trun out to be a good decision. We are excited and also stressed to be a GSD owners, but we are aware of the amount of responsibility that it comes with. You guys are awesome and we're happy to be part of this community and to share the puppy's development with you.

The owners of the new puppy were very responsive and honest, they're a small family with two beautiful GSDs (both registered), the mother gave birth to 10, 9 of them were brought to their new homes today. It is guaranteed that the puppy will come with a health certificate.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You put a lot of effort in, made changes, and then rushed the most important part. The puppy. What exactly is a health certificate? The puppy is free from parasites and isn't sick, right now. There's nothing on it that has anything to do with future, possible genetic problems. I really do wish you the best, and hope you get a great puppy, but you should know you aren't using any of the usual guidelines with pure bred dogs to help yourself make the best decisions here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck on your new puppy. 

I think it should be pointed out that a "health certificate" is not a health guarantee and will do nothing for you if your puppy develops crippling hip dysplasia. It's simply a certificate that means the puppy was checked out by a vet prior to sale. It's often required to cross state lines. 

Also, this is not a reputable breeder. This is simply people who happened to own two German Shepherds and let them have a litter. Registry does not mean healthy or good temperament. It doesn't mean the product of those two dogs will be healthy or have good temperament.

I'm not coming down on you or attacking you. I just don't want someone else to read this thread and think what you are describing is the definition of a reputable breeder. It doesn't mean these pair aren't awesome pets the people who own them !

Again, the best of luck and enjoy your puppy!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Enjoy your puppy, and definitely hang out here for help. You will get honesty, as you see. 

I still ask the same questions and have the same advice. Get insurance, today. It takes 10 minutes online. I have Petplus and it covers accidents (with a 5 day waiting period) all illnesses genetic or otherwise (with a 30 day waiting period), it also covers loss of dog through illness, straying, theft, accident. I believe it is a 2 year waiting period to cover HD. If you are referred t a behaviorist by a vet, it is also covered. I chose 90% coverage, 1k per year total deductible, and no cap on coverage. You can tweak that to make it lower though. 

Make sure you ask the breeder if the parents have had at the very least their hips cleared. They should also have been checked for ED and DM. If that haven't done that, they may be very nice, but are not "good" breeders. Just looking out for you. 

Also, after he is cleared for health and has his proper vaccines, get him into a group class. It is fun and any potential issues can be discovered early and worked with properly.

Good luck.


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Not at all, I don't feel attacked and I don't want anyone who is reading my replies to think that I'm some kind of connoisseur, because I am not, that's why I came here, to find answers from people with experience. I was simply giving you all the informations we've received from the people we've been dealing with. We are aware of the fact that we rushed the most important part, but we don't want to look back in regret and keep telling ourselves that our future puppy has to be perfect. Otherwise all the trouble we've been through would go to waste. We'll do our best to provide him with excellent care and love, after all, puppies are not an exact science, it's like nature, you can predict a violent storm but it can be less bad than anyone had expected. We will take our chances with this puppy and hope for the best as long as they're healthy, we can only hope for the best  Thank you for the wishes!


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Karinette said:


> Thank you all for the advice, you are beautiful people!



This is a wonderful online community with a wealth of information on the greatest all around dog of all time - the GSD.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

strom is right -- you spent the majority of time preparing your life situation to be able to have a dog and then you "grab any dog " with haste .

again you have selected the same type of breeder --- who knows , you might have more knowledge then they do - but they have two biological units able to procreate , that look like and are registered - which means nothing as far as being suitable breeding animals but does ensure the ability to give you that registration paper - .

"The owners of the new puppy were very responsive and honest, they're a small family with two beautiful GSDs (both registered), the mother gave birth to 10, 9 of them were brought to their new homes today. It is guaranteed that the puppy will come with a health certificate."

how do you know that you haven't been had with a honeyed sales pitch (again) 

Strom said it right and so did Jax with this "Also, this is not a reputable breeder. This is simply people who happened to own two German Shepherds and let them have a litter. Registry does not mean healthy or good temperament. It doesn't mean the product of those two dogs will be healthy or have good temperament.

I'm not coming down on you or attacking you. I just don't want someone else to read this thread and think what you are describing is the definition of a reputable breeder. "

this is a concern , a red flag -- Karinette you said "gave birth to 10, 9 of them were brought to their new homes today."

what does this mean ? The "breeders" delivered the pups to their new homes??
That is about as commercial as delivering loaves of bread ---

One left --- "yours" how handy .

very sceptical


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Its a beautiful puppy! Congratulations and welcome. Inga is my first German Shepherd too and is the best and most amazing dog I have ever had in my whole life. They are a lot of fun and work to raise and train and so worth it. What are you going to name him? Do you know yet? I sent you a PM.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Are you prepared to deal with 10-15 years of problems such as fear aggression, aggression, and just in general an unstable temperament ? Just because the two parents have “good” temperaments doesn’t mean that the puppies will. When a gsd does have these kind of issues due to genetics it will take an extremely dedicated owner and the possibility of a lifetime of management. I’m not to trying to scare you, but I’m just letting you know the truth and the possible outcomes.


The thing with a breeder like this is that they do not match the puppy to your lifestyle, your desires, and your skill level. Have the puppies been temperament tested ? How old are they ?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

with this kind of arrangement the mother and the sire of the litter could be brother and sister.

you have no idea .


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck with your new pup.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

All the best to you guys and your new pup-A Real Cutie-Keep posting some pics as he grows :smile2:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I suspect these are back yard breeders, or in the first case, a puppy mill. The new puppy looks much better than the first one. It’s your choice. I understand enthusiasm and the feeling you want a dog right away. I hope it works out well for you. If you decide at some time to get another one, please post here first and ask for information. I got a dog years ago from an Internet recommendation, but I had to wait 6 months until the breeder had the right dog. I met the breeder twice, before buying. When my older rescue passed away a few years ago, I had a breeder lined up but it still took a few months. I searched for three years before I needed a dog to find that breeder. I found her and my dog through recommendation on this forum. I am currently researching breeders again, even though I am a long way out from getting another dog. This is one time when patience always pays off.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

So many people bring home a dog of any breed without really knowing what they are getting into. They spend more time researching their next car or vacation. And then they come to a nice place like this and learn a thing or two. 

now that you have your new little buddy, time to start researching food (oh the choices!) and training techniques and toys and gear and possible dog sports etc. Oh boy!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't let us scare you. The folks here tend to be a bit passionate about dogs. 
Do get your new boy to a vet right away for a check up and keep him away from strange dogs and people for a few weeks until he has had all his shots.
There are great threads about house training, crate training and feeding new pups. Spend some time checking them out.
Get your puppy registered for puppy classes as soon as all the vaccines are given and if you note something seems odd ask about it. Early intervention can stop minor things from becoming major.

I wish you and your new boy all the best and do keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a cutie! He certainly looks healthier and happier than the first puppy. I wish him and you much success.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Karinette,
I had been researching and preparing to get a dog for over a year; was on a waiting list and also looking at other breeders of GSDs and thinking about doing agility/schutzhund. At Christmas, some neighbors stopped by with a plate of cookies and told us that two of their GSDs were mated and had just had a litter of puppies. "We saw you had fenced in the backyard and so we thought you might be thinking of getting a dog, and so we wanted to offer you one of our litter." My husband rolled his eyes, concerned that I was going to say "yes!" right away. I told the neighbors that I'd stop by next weekend and check out the pups and the parents.

The parents were typical GSDs, aloof and wary of new people around the pups but not reactive, and they seemed fine, temperamentally and physically. The puppies also seemed okay and as we checked in each weekend we observed their development and rearing as much as a short visit (hour or so) would allow. The neighbors told us they were not papered, which was fine by me. These were sisters who basically let their male and a female breed out of sentimentality. Yes, this is not a great practice if both parents carry DM (they did not test for that or HD or anything else), but the die was cast and now it was my choice to adopt a pup or not. If I did take one, I was saying "bye" to the British Timber Dog I had wanted for over a year, and I was saying "bye" to the newer idea of getting a GSD from parents that had certified in IPO. 

Long story short, the "middle of the pack" puppy (not the boldest, not the shyest, nor the biggest or smallest) took to us, and us to him. It turned out that the breeders 1st choice (and their family's choice, the 2nd pick) didn't include him, so we got to claim him. We brought him home at 7 weeks. That was 3 weeks ago. I had decided that I didn't know how good I would be as a trainer, how much time and money I'd really have to devote to IPO, and maybe a "learner puppy" was a good idea. I've had dogs before but this was my first pup, and I would have a LOT of learning to do.

Boon has been great. He is probably 30 pounds by now, has had his 1st round of shots and de-wormer (OMG), and has settled in well. My husband and I are getting used to the new schedule he imposes, and the biting phase. Plenty of GSD owners might disapprove of some things we're doing or how we're doing it, and they might not be wholly wrong, but we are doing our best to raise a confident, healthy and happy dog. I am trying to relax and not be overbearing about training and upbringing, at least not now. He's meeting lots of people that we know, meeting some dogs, learning house rules. We'll make mistakes will be made, they'll be corrected, and I'm confident that in the end, we'll have a dog that fits in well with our lifestyle and enjoys living with us.

I'm looking into pet insurance, and I've sent a DNA sample to Embark. I want to know if there are health issues I need to prepare for. 

There's a lot of good advice here, so take advantage and most importantly, enjoy time with your new puppy! Good luck!


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you all for the wishes! And thank you Trace for sharing your beautiful story with us, Boon is so cute, we're glad that he's doing great! 

We got a bit scared but we appreciate all the advice and the valuables tips you're giving, we're learning from your experienced opinions, we like it here and we're looking to stick around and keep learning from all of you. We can tell when people are speaking out of pure passion.

The truth is we are no trainers, we just wanted a healthy puppy to raise and include into our little family, as we never had a dog together. We have 2 cats, both adopted, we literally rescued them from being abandoned, they've been great so far. Like I said, we made a lot of changes so we can bring a GSD into our life, we're realizing a dream. We felt so bad for the first puppy that we kept thinking about bringing him home and taking care of him until we find a good family for him... Unfortunately, we just can't afford both of them, especially that we want ours to have a very comfortable life (food, health care, accessories...). This week we're getting him a pet insurance, next week we will take him to the vet for a check up and shortly we'll start looking into puppy classes.

We'll keep you guys updated with pictures and certainly with questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

The GSDs apparently are very vocal. Ours is often groaning, whining, barking, "talking" and combinations of all those. Some will will whimper, whine or scream at the slightest touch they don't like, especially when getting a nail trim or a vaccination. Everyone seems to love a GSD puppy, though, and most people we've met volunteer stories of their past or present dog and tells us they've been thinking of getting another.

I think you ultimately did the right thing by getting a different puppy. A chronically sick puppy might not become a well-balanced dog. The red flag for me was the photo you shared and how the puppy was posed. Most breeders I'd looked over were careful to groom their dogs before a photo, and puppies were almost always placed in an attractive environment if they weren't pictured in the room where the litter was usually kept. The photo you shared looked like it was taken without much care, and to me that says something about the rest of the "picture". If you have fewer costs incurred for healthcare and can spend more on equipment, training, etc., that'll be more fun and rewarding for all of you!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Unbearable cuteness biting that ball!


----------



## ScurvyDog (Mar 11, 2018)

What a difference I see in the pictures of both pups. Your new one looks like a GSD pup should. I’m so happy for you and hope he turns into the dog of your dreams. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

*Thunder settling in!*

Hi everyone! :smile2:

It's been a while since our last update. Thank you again for all your feedback, it has been so helpful.

Thunder is 13 weeks old now, he is healthy, very friendly and he loves to play and exercice. My bf is the one responsible for training him and he is doing well so far. Thunder will start his puppy kindergarten in 2 weeks once he's had his final vaccination.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Why is you Bf the one responsible for training ?
You should BOTH participate in training..


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> Why is you Bf the one responsible for training ?
> You should BOTH participate in training..


Because I work all day long, my bf works from home so he's always closer to Thunder.

Also, at first I was scared when he started biting me everywhere, playing rough. He only listened to my bf... Now things are better, I'm being firmer and I participate in training him. I'm also the one who accompanies him to puppy class.


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

*4 month old Thunder*

Hi everyone!

Thunder is 4 month old now, he's growing fast... We love him so much, he completely changed our life and routine.

He loves going on walks, we take him out for a walk twice a day. He's doing good when walking on the leash thanks to the constant training.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Karinette said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for all you answers and concerns, we appreciate a lot. You provided us with many informations that turned out to be very valuable, we can't thank you enough.
> 
> ...


Awesome! :smile2:

I think you made the right call. I respect thinking with your heart, until you're perpetuating a problem (i.e. financially rewarding the people responsible). Puppy mills are like a protection racket that uses adorable puppies instead of baseball bats. They'd end if people just refused to pay.


----------



## Katanya (Nov 27, 2017)

Beautiful puppy, and is a world away from what the first one looked like. I'm glad you took the advice to look elsewhere for your new puppy- Patience is hard, but its much needed to be sure you don't rush, and you get the perfect puppy for you. 

I looked for four years before I found the breeder I got my puppy from. He has a 2 year health guarantee against genetic problems, and she's a sweetie. here's a pic of my Tallie at about 9 weeks and again at 12 weeks (today-top photo)


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Katanya said:


> Beautiful puppy, and is a world away from what the first one looked like. I'm glad you took the advice to look elsewhere for your new puppy- Patience is hard, but its much needed to be sure you don't rush, and you get the perfect puppy for you.
> 
> I looked for four years before I found the breeder I got my puppy from. He has a 2 year health guarantee against genetic problems, and she's a sweetie. here's a pic of my Tallie at about 9 weeks and again at 12 weeks (today-top photo)


Oh what a beautiful puppy! She's so cute, we're happy for you :smile2:


----------



## Karinette (Feb 25, 2018)

Tennessee said:


> Awesome! :smile2:
> 
> I think you made the right call. I respect thinking with your heart, until you're perpetuating a problem (i.e. financially rewarding the people responsible). Puppy mills are like a protection racket that uses adorable puppies instead of baseball bats. They'd end if people just refused to pay.


Thank you for your support! :smile2:

We're glad we made the right choice but my bf is still not over the first puppy, he still remembers him. We wish we could have done something more to help him.

We'll always be grateful to this community and to the people who provided us with advice. The only regret was the harsh and impulsive comments and remarks some people made. It was nothing but uncaring and insensitive criticism towards us and our new puppy. We were deeply saddened and demoralized. But again we thank everyone who was compassionate and helpful, we'll always be grateful


----------



## Katanya (Nov 27, 2017)

Karinette said:


> Oh what a beautiful puppy! She's so cute, we're happy for you :smile2:




Thanks  New puppies are such a joy! and even better when you get a good healthy puppy and a good start. Your baby is beautiful and you're going to have so many wonderful years!


----------

